# Καλό γενικό αγγλο-ελληνικό λεξικό;



## 0avasns (Apr 4, 2011)

Ζητώ εκ των προτέρων συγγνώμη αν το θέμα έχει ήδη καλυφθεί και δεν κατάφερα να το εντοπίσω με αναζήτηση λέξεων σε παλαιότερα νήματα. Έχω ένα ερώτημα, το οποίο ανακύπτει συχνά, κυρίως από φοιτητές που χρειάζονται βοήθεια για να διαβάσουν αγγλόφωνη βιβλιογραφία. Δηλαδή χρειάζονται ένα καλό αγγλο-ελληνικό λεξικό. Εγώ έχω τα γνωστά μπλε (Oxford), τα οποία θεωρώ πλέον ελλιπή και ανεπαρκή. Ίσως για την εποχή που βγήκαν να ήταν άριστα, σήμερα όμως δεν μπορούν να βοηθήσουν κάποιον που διαβάζει πιο απαιτητικά κείμενα. Έχει πάρει το αυτί μου ότι τελευταία έχουν κυκλοφορήσει και άλλα λεξικά, από τον Πατάκη, την MLS, τη Ματζέντα κλπ. Βλέπω και ένα σωρό συνδέσμους στο translatum προς διαδικτυακά λεξικά. Έχουν γίνει εδώ (ή αλλού) συζητήσεις και κριτικές σχετικά με τα λεξικά αυτά, ποια κρίνονται επαρκέστερα, πληρέστερα, ακριβέστερα; Τι να συστήσει κανείς σήμερα σε ένα νέο άνθρωπο που χρειάζεται ένα καλό αγγλο-ελληνικό λεξικό; (και ένα ελληνο-αγγλικό επίσης δεν θα έβαφτε καθόλου!)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2011)

Καλημέρα και καλώς όρισες,

θα χρειαστεί να μας πεις πρώτα ποιο είναι το αντικείμενο της βιβλιογραφίας σου :) Αν χρειάζεσαι κάτι πολύ εξειδικευμένο, υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να μην μπορούν να σε καλύψουν τα απλά λεξικά.


----------



## 0avasns (Apr 4, 2011)

Τα ειδικά (για ορολογία) τα έχω υπόψη μου. Για γενικό ψάχνω. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2011)

Κοίτα, εγώ για ευθύ (αγγλοελληνικό) και όχι τόσο καλό αντίστροφο (ελληνοαγγλικό) αλλά 2 σε 1 έχω να συστήσω το Hyperlexicon. Πολύ καλό αντίστροφο είναι ο Κοραής.

Ωστόσο, γιατί βρίσκεις ότι δε σε καλύπτει ο Σταφυλίδης; Ρωτάω μήπως πάρουμε ιδέες για το τι να σου προτείνουμε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Θα προσπαθήσω να σου δώσω μια σύντομη και περιεκτική απάντηση, αλλά μπορείς να ρωτήσεις και για λεπτομέρειες που δεν απαντήθηκαν. Αυτή τη στιγμή, ηλεκτρονικό λεξικό που συνδυάζει υψηλό βαθμό αξιοπιστίας και πληρότητας είναι το λεξικό της Magenta. Σε κάποια μορφή του φιλοξενούνταν μέχρι την περασμένη εβδομάδα στον ιστότοπο του in.gr, αλλά πλέον η πρόσβαση εκεί γίνεται μόνο μέσω συνδρομής. Η εναλλακτική πρόσβαση μέσω pathfinder λειτουργεί ακόμα, αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε για πόσο. Γι’ αυτό το λόγο παραμένει ανοικτό και το ερώτημα ποια απ’ αυτές τις υπηρεσίες θα αξιοποιεί το δικό μας Search.

Επειδή, ωστόσο, υποψιάζομαι ότι το ερώτημά σου έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με έντυπο λεξικό, πρέπει να κοιτάξεις το *Advanced της Magenta*, που αντιστοιχεί στην ηλεκτρονική Golden Edition. Δεν είναι πρακτικό σε μέγεθος. Σε πιο πρακτικό μέγεθος, αλλά με αντίστοιχα περιορισμένο λεξιλόγιο, είναι το *Academic της Magenta*, το *Αγγλοελληνικό του Πατάκη* και το *Αγγλοελληνικό του Φυτράκη*. Όλα τους αξιόπιστα και το πρώτο νομίζω κατά τι πιο πλούσιο (αλλά χρησιμοποιώ το μεγαλύτερο, οπότε δεν μπορώ να κάνω σύγκριση με τα άλλα). Θα πρέπει να συγκρίνεις μεγέθη και τιμές σε βιβλιοπωλείο για να δεις τι σε βολεύει.

Κάπως μεγαλύτερο σε μέγεθος από αυτά είναι το *Αγγλοελληνικό των εκδόσεων Ρίζου*, που μ’ αρέσει, αλλά, παρότι πρόσφατη έκδοση, έχει κάποιες ελλείψεις. Το *Hyper-Lexicon του Σταφυλίδη* (στο οποίο στηρίχθηκε το ηλεκτρονικό της MPL) είναι πλούσιο, αλλά του έχω βρει αρκετά λάθη.

Σε ελληνοαγγλικά υπάρχει το μεγάλο *Κοραής* του Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών (πλουσιότατο, τεράστιο, αλλά συνοδεύεται και από μια —απελπιστικά αργή— ηλεκτρονική εφαρμογή). Χρήσιμα είναι επίσης, σε πιο βολικά μεγέθη, το *Ελληνοαγγλικό των εκδόσεων Ρίζου* και το *Ελληνοαγγλικό των εκδόσεων Φυτράκη*. Δυστυχώς, για τις δικές μου ανάγκες έχουν αρκετές ελλείψεις.

Ελπίζω να μην ξέχασα και να μην αδίκησα κανένα. Αξίζει να τα δεις σε ένα καλό βιβλιοπωλείο με πλούσια συλλογή λεξικών, για να συγκρίνεις και κάποια λήμματα που μπορεί να έχεις κατά νου. Και ρωτάς εδώ και ό,τι άλλο χρειάζεσαι.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2011)

Μικρό αλλά πολύ ποιοτικό είναι και το Collins English-Greek.
Όσο για το Hyper-Lexicon, εμένα με βολεύει και το χρησιμοποιώ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2011)

Επειδή πρόλαβε η Palavra και έγραψε τον καλό της λόγο για ένα λεξικό που εγώ ψιλοχαντάκωσα με το σχόλιό μου, αξίζει να προσθέσω κάτι που ίσως έχω ξαναγράψει. Πριν από πάρα πολλά χρόνια, προτού κυκλοφορήσει το λεξικό της Magenta, χρησιμοποιούσα συχνά πυκνά το Hyper-Lexicon επειδή θεωρούσα ότι ήταν πολύ πλούσιο. Κάποια φίλη μου, καλή μεταφράστρια λογοτεχνίας, μου ζήτησε να της συστήσω κάποιο πλούσιο λεξικό, κάπως πιο ενημερωμένο από το παλιό το Penguin-Hellenews, και της πρότεινα να πάρει το Hyper-Lexicon. Μερικούς μήνες μετά μου λέει: «Μα αυτό έχει πολλά λάθη, μπορεί να την πατήσεις». Το λάθος που είχα κάνει ήταν ότι εγώ διασκέδαζα με τα λάθη επειδή ξέρω συνήθως τη σημασία των αγγλικών λέξεων, αλλά δεν σκέφτηκα τον μεταφραστή που δεν ξέρει την ακριβή σημασία της αγγλικής και μπορεί εύκολα να την πατήσει. Ωστόσο, δεν γνωρίζω αν από τότε το έχουν διορθώσει και έχουν τουλάχιστον κάνει κάτι για εκείνο το περίφημο «*Ram* ουσ. (αστρολ.) Αριες, Κριός» (λήμμα όπου δεν εμφανίζεται ούτε το κριάρι ούτε ο πολιορκητικός κριός).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2011)

Κοίτα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι εγώ χρησιμοποιώ σπανιότατα δίγλωσσα γενικά λεξικά, κυρίως όταν έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου, δηλαδή, οπότε γι' αυτή τη χρήση το βρίσκω καλό. Νομίζω δηλαδή ότι εάν κανείς θέλει να βελτιώσει και τη γνώση της ξένης γλώσσας, καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιεί και μονόγλωσσα γενικά λεξικά (αυτή ωστόσο είναι απλώς η γνώμη μου, μη χαλάσω το νήμα του Θανάση :))


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2011)

nickel said:


> Επειδή πρόλαβε η Palavra και έγραψε τον καλό της λόγο για ένα λεξικό που εγώ ψιλοχαντάκωσα με το σχόλιό μου, αξίζει να προσθέσω κάτι που ίσως έχω ξαναγράψει.


Το «πολλά λάθη» είναι σχετικό, ξέρεις. Σίγουρα ένας πολύ έμπειρος μεταφραστής δεν θα την πατήσει εύκολα από την ύπαρξή τους, κι ίσως γι' αυτό βλέπεις κάποιοι να χρησιμοποιούμε το Hyper-Lexicon απροβλημάτιστα. Κι απ' την άλλη, λάθη και ελλείψεις υπάρχουν και στο ΛΝΕΓ (θυμάσαι πχ τι τρελά είχε στην αρχή — και δεν μιλώ για τη σχολή που ακολουθεί στην ορθογράφηση, αλλά για _λάθη_), κι όμως ποτέ δεν διανοηθήκαμε να πούμε «μην το αγοράζετε», διότι γνωρίζουμε πως (1) ένα μεγάλο λεξικό είναι απαραίτητο και (2) κανένα λεξικό δεν είναι τέλειο. Και μην αρχίσω να σου τσιτάρω τώρα τα δεκάδες νήματα όπου κράζεις το περιεχόμενο (δηλ. όχι την ηλεκτρονική εφαρμογή) του Κοραή για λάθη και ελλείψεις!


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2011)

Κάποια λεξικά τα χρησιμοποιώ συνεχώς και έχω την ευκαιρία να εντοπίζω τις ελλείψεις τους ή τα λάθη τους. Κάποια άλλα λεξικά έχουν την καλή τύχη να τα χρησιμοποιώ από σπανιότατα έως καθόλου, οπότε γλιτώνουν και την γκρίνια μου. Φοβάμαι ότι το Hyper-Lexicon (στην έκδοση που έχω — δεν βάζουν και μια χρονολογία μη φανεί ότι πάλιωσαν...) δεν αντέχει τη σύγκριση με το μεγάλο της Magenta σε επίπεδο αγγλοελληνικού ή με τον μεγάλο Κοραή σε επίπεδο ελληνοαγγλικού. Είναι ωστόσο σε βολικό μέγεθος για κάποιον που μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τον πολύ ψηλό δείκτη λαθών (εκεί ήταν η ένστασή μου, στο ότι σε σχέση με τα άλλα λεξικά έχει πολύ υψηλότερο δείκτη λαθών).


----------



## 0avasns (Apr 4, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ για τις προτάσεις, είναι ακριβώς αυτό που χρειαζόμουν. Προφανώς έχω μείνει πολύ πίσω στην αγορά των λεξικών  Ο λόγος είναι πως για το δικό μου επίπεδο αγγλικών και για τις (συχνές) περιστάσεις που χρειάζομαι βοήθεια, πιο κατάλληλο είναι το Merriam-Webster. Όσο για τα Oxford/Stavropoulos που έχω (από παλαιοτάτων χρόνων), όποτε χρειάστηκε να μεταφράσω κάτι (προφανώς δεν είμαι μεταφραστής!) και, ενώ γνώριζα την αγγλική λέξη (και το ύφος και τις συνυποδηλώσεις της) δεν μου ερχόταν κάποια κατάλληλη ελληνική, ποτέ δεν βρήκα κάτι χρήσιμο σε αυτά, ενώ συχνά έπεφτα πάνω σε ελλείψεις. Με αφορμή το νήμα αυτό, το ξανακατέβασα σήμερα μετά από αρκετά χρόνια από το ράφι και το άνοιξα τυχαία σε δυο σελίδες (αλήθεια, εντελώς τυχαία), χωρίς να ψάξω καθόλου, και είδα το λήμμα loaf χωρίς «φραντζόλα» και το λήμμα internecine χωρίς «εμφύλιος». Δύσκολο να το εμπιστευτείς για κάτι που δεν γνωρίζεις σε απαιτητικό κείμενο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2011)

Ε, δεν γίνεται, θα σου αφιερώσω ένα νηματάκι για το _internecine_. :)


----------



## 0avasns (Apr 4, 2011)

πάτησα κάλο ή πεπονόφλουδα;


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2011)

Έβγαλες λαβράκι:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8547-internecine


----------



## 0avasns (Apr 4, 2011)

Κοίτα να δεις τι σου κάνει ένα δάχτυλο σε μια τυχαία σελίδα! Ούτε επίτηδες να το 'κανα. Μπας και καθοδηγούσε καμία μυστηριώδης δύναμη το χέρι μου; 
Πάντως σε καλό μου βγήκε, έμαθα και κάτι ακόμα. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## theseeker (Dec 15, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό να αναβιώσω το νήμα ή να ξεκινήσω ένα νέο. Τυχαίνει να έχω μια πίστωση 150 ευρώ για να αγοράσω λεξικά που αφορούν την Αγγλική. Είχα επισκεφθεί τις προάλλες την Πολιτεία όπου μου σύστησαν τους 2 τόμους του Ρίζου (αγγλοελληνικό και ελληνοαγγλικό). Παραπάνω διαβάζω για τον Κοραή (το οποίο αγνοούσα ενώ έτυχε να σπούδασα στο συγκεκριμένο τμήμα!), πως θα συγκρίνατε τα δύο; Και φυσικά με ενδιαφέρει και ένα καλό ηλεκτρονικό λεξικό, που από ότι καταλαβαίνω το Ματζέντα είναι μονόδρομος. Επίσης θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μου προτείνατε κάποιο αγγλοαγγλικό που θεωρείτε ως το πιο πλήρες, όπως και κάποιο καλό (αγγλοελληνικό ή αγγλοαγγλικό, δε με πειράζει) για slang. Να σημειώσω ότι έχω ήδη πολύ καλή γνώση αγγλικής, αλλά το καλύτερο είναι εχθρός του καλού :)

Ευχαριστώ σας!


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 16, 2012)

Για μένα, το καλύτερο ηλεκτρονικό αγγλοελληνικό/ελληνοαγγλικό δεν είναι της Ματζέντα, είναι το G-Word: είναι πληρέστατο, πλουσιότατο και πανεύκολο στη χρήση και στην εγκατάσταση. Τα λάθη που έχω βρει είναι ελάχιστα (σε αντίθεση με της Ματζέντα, και ακόμα περισσότερο με το HyperLexicon). Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ακόμα στην αγορά, αλλά αν το βρεις σε κάποιο φίλο ή γνωστό να το πάρεις οπωσδήποτε.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Φίλε theseeker, όσα έχω γράψει στο #5 και άλλα γρήγορα σχόλια εδώ εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν. 

Το G-Word υπάρχει σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή και θα φροντίσουμε να το βρεις. Να επενδύσεις όμως και να αγοράσεις το πολύ πιο σύγχρονο Ματζέντα, γιατί πώς αλλιώς θα ζήσουν οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι που εκδίδουν λεξικά; 

Για slang, θα πρότεινα να επενδύσεις στο _Cassell Dictionary of Slang_, συμπληρώνοντας διαδικτυακά από το Urban Dictionary.

Διορθώθηκε ο σύνδεσμος του λεξικού Cassell.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για slang, θα πρότεινα να επενδύσεις στο _Cassell Dictionary of Slang_, συμπληρώνοντας διαδικτυακά από το Urban Dictionary.


Το Cassel είναι πράγματι πολύ καλό λεξικό.


----------



## Themis (Dec 16, 2012)

Παιδιά, για προσέξτε το κοντέρ της Παλάβρας.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2012)

Themis said:


> Παιδιά, για προσέξτε το κοντέρ της Παλάβρας.


Σε χίλια μηνύματα να μας το ξαναθυμίσεις... Μετά το πενταχίλιαρο είχαμε το δεκαχίλιαρο.


----------



## theseeker (Dec 16, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις! Φίλε nickel φοβάμαι πως ένα λεξικό slang του 2000 είναι ήδη παρωχημένο με τους ρυθμούς που αλλάζει η γλώσσα. Φαντάζομαι γι αυτό το συστήνεις σε συνδυασμό με το urban dictionary. 

Μάλλον θα προχωρήσω με Ρίζο αγγλοελληνικό, Κοραή ελληνοαγγλικό και Ματζέντα ηλεκτρονικό. Το G-word σε mac δεν παίζει, ευχαριστώ πάντως για την πρόταση.


----------



## theseeker (Dec 16, 2012)

theseeker said:


> Φίλε nickel φοβάμαι πως ένα λεξικό slang του 2000 είναι ήδη παρωχημένο με τους ρυθμούς που αλλάζει η γλώσσα. Φαντάζομαι γι αυτό το συστήνεις σε συνδυασμό με το urban dictionary.



Χμμ, μόλις είδα πως είναι 1500 σελίδες, και υπάρχει έκδοση του 2006!

Επίσης η Wikipedia λέει: _Chambers Slang Dictionary (by Jonathon Green, Chambers Harrap Publishers, ISBN 978-0-550-10439-7), *previously Cassell Dictionary of Slang* (Cassell Reference, 1998; last edition 2006, ISBN 978-0-304-36636-1)_

Υπάρχει εδώ σε έκδοση του 2008.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2012)

Συγγνώμη αν έβαλα λάθος σύνδεσμο, αλλά, συμφωνώ, η πείρα λέει ότι την αργκό δεν την προλαβαίνεις με έντυπα λεξικά πια.
Με την ευκαιρία, αν ποτέ νιώθει κανείς πολύ πλούσιος, ο Jonathon Green έβγαλε πέρυσι το τρίτομό του.
http://www.amazon.com/Greens-Dictionary-Slang-Three--set/dp/0550104402


----------



## theseeker (Dec 16, 2012)

Με την ευκαιρία, αν και λίγο εκτός θέματος, να ρωτήσω αν προτείνετε κάποιο καλό βιβλίο γραμματικής-συντακτικού της Αγγλικής;


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2012)

Μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ το βιβλίο του Swan: _Practical English Usage_.
http://www.amazon.com/Practical-English-Usage-Michael-Swan/dp/019442099X

Στο Amazon μπορείς να κάνεις και κάποιο ξεφύλλισμα.


----------



## theseeker (Dec 17, 2012)

Σ' ευχαριστώ ξανά nickel! Κάπου το βρήκα για... πλήρες ξεφύλλισμα :) 

Μίλησα με τη Ματζέντα σήμερα, το χρυσό λεξικό για mac είναι η έκδοση 2007 ενώ για windows η 2010. Αξίζει να το αγοράσω; Θα έχει πολλές διαφορές;


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2012)

Να το αγοράσεις. Πρέπει να υποστηρίζουμε τους Έλληνες εκδότες. Και τις απορίες σου να τις ρωτάς εδώ (για να υποστηρίζουμε και τα ελληνικά φόρουμ). :)


----------

